# Fishing 2017



## JimG. (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to fishing 2017!

As usual my attempts to fly fish were thwarted by high flow rates and wind. Sometimes I wonder why I even try with the fly rod other than that I want to get better at it. When I wasn't almost getting knocked off my feet by the high water I was busy pulling my lures out of the trees that the wind blew them into. Oh well, I think it's good to keep trying to improve a skill that I am obviously still deficient at. Maybe I'll try telemarking this coming winter.
Anyway, we hit the reservoirs early this year on 4/29. Pic above is from the East Branch of the Croton river upstream from where it enters into Sodom reservoir. Captain Steve did a good job rowing us into position to catch many small trout and even a few small bass. Once we got into the reservoir proper we caught a few good sized bass. My buddy Rich caught the fish of the day, a very nice smallmouth:

Two weeks later, Steve and I fished at Rye Lake and had great early season bass action. Steve tied a crayfish imitation on and caught 5 nice smallmouths all about the same size as this one:

I wanted to use a crawdad imitation too but have learned it is usually better to choose another pattern, so I was using a yellow perch imitation that I have had good largemouth luck with. Worked like a charm and I landed a half dozen nice largemouths and the fish of the day:

I was amazed to land so many largemouths as the weather was chilly. Great day.
Heading out again this coming Sunday with my buddy Mike.


----------



## Not Sure (May 24, 2017)

Nice, I accidentally came across a high water tecnique for catching trout a couple years ago when I was out with one of my kids. Fish the 2' next to the stream bank , they hang close to the bank when the water is high and cloudy.


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2017)

This sums up why I keep trying to improve as a fly fisherman:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/good-...fishing/ar-BBBwspf?li=AAk6ORB&ocid=spartandhp

As frustrating as it can get sometimes it is always enjoyable.


----------



## bigbog (May 26, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Nice, I accidentally came across a high water tecnique for catching trout a couple years ago when I was out with one of my kids. Fish the 2' next to the stream bank , they hang close to the bank when the water is high and cloudy.



Yeah SBSP, those undercut banks and pockets are nice all right, the banks slow the current a bit and offering trout some cover from predators.  In summer's heat I can't count the number of times, back in the day, when I would walk right up to the edge...and scare more than a few nice Battenkill browns that were just sitting there..in the shade, waiting for beetles to fall in.  Incredible how some events just get burned into memory on spring & summer days..
______________________________________
Looks like the crayfish population is doing ok this spring JimG! 
 At present my one vehicle is my Honda Accord but am renting a 4wd for a few days this Memorial Day weekend.  Will get up into my woodland stomping grounds with the camera for the 1st time this spring.  Will wet a line in a number of streams/brooks I know and will get some pics.


----------



## JimG. (May 28, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Nice, I accidentally came across a high water tecnique for catching trout a couple years ago when I was out with one of my kids. Fish the 2' next to the stream bank , they hang close to the bank when the water is high and cloudy.



Ya the only way I know to catch fish in high water in the spring with a fly rod is weighted streamers like the Gray Ghost fished into deep undercuts along the banks. My trouble with that is I may as well spincast with bait or a worm. The beauty and skill of fly fishing is identifying and mimicking hatches with a dry fly. There are easier ways to catch big trout.

This past Friday Steve and I decided the weather was not great for bass but good for lake trout so we got our fish finder out and set off looking for deep water. As soon as the sun set we hooked or caught 1 or 2 lakers at every spot over 100' we found. 1/2 ounce Kastmasters  jigged just off the bottom with a slow drift killed it. Most were 5-6 lbs. (the ones we landed), 2 were pretty big (both lost near the boat). One was a solid 15 lbs.

We were so stunned that our strategy worked so well (God bless the fish finder) we took no pictures. Sorry.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 2, 2017)

A few culvert washouts on planned routes the previous wkend when without 4wd...but had 4wd this last wkend with the culverts repaired...finally my 1st wkend of driving a truck(4dr cab), ala 2015+ models...but only with highway_AT tires = still a very nice ride!  ..But of course, would've been terrific if mine to put on offroad tires, but much beefier suspension than some SUV for up here in the woods.  Definitely my next 4wd vehicle type.
Didn't get the camera up and ready to shoot in time to capture more moose, many deer and a few yearling bear.  A couple young adult moose willing to pose for me...on and along side a main woodland road(Golden Rd), west of Seboomook Lake's western end..along the N.Br. Penobscot.
Just fished for a little while(~3hrs) over the weekend, catching a few brookies, ~10" & 12", amongst swatting away the blackflies, with my other hand, one evening, however they're not bad for 95% of daylight hours...away from brooks/streams/rivers.
*Saturday ended clear and cool, however with the warmer air just coming thru on Sunday morning....the wind blew like it does during the loud thunderstorms the area often gets...~50mph+.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2017)

Been a few weeks...

After a good run lake trout hunting the bass action turned on big time about 2 weeks ago. Catching 10 lbs+ lakers is nice but I still prefer the spirited fight of a nice smallmouth bass. They aren't as big but fight much better than lake trout which tend to fight like a big old shoe; like reeling in dead weight.

2 weeks ago Steve and I had a good smallmouth day catching many nice ones like this:



Last Friday was even better; it rained on and off and the bass action was ridiculous. Heavy rain forced us to shelter for about a half hour and we got a little wet but we caught a lot of fish. Several double headers too, always an indicator of good fishing action. The rain killed any photo ops.

Home today even though I would have loved to fish; had 3 wisdom teeth yanked out yesterday. Sorry Dr. Jeff, I hate going to the dentist! Heading out again Sunday.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 23, 2017)

bigbog said:


> A few culvert washouts on planned routes the previous wkend when without 4wd...but had 4wd this last wkend with the culverts repaired...finally my 1st wkend of driving a truck(4dr cab), ala 2015+ models...but only with highway_AT tires = still a very nice ride!  ..But of course, would've been terrific if mine to put on offroad tires, but much beefier suspension than some SUV for up here in the woods.  Definitely my next 4wd vehicle type.
> Didn't get the camera up and ready to shoot in time to capture more moose, many deer and a few yearling bear.  A couple young adult moose willing to pose for me...on and along side a main woodland road(Golden Rd), west of Seboomook Lake's western end..along the N.Br. Penobscot.
> Just fished for a little while(~3hrs) over the weekend, catching a few brookies, ~10" & 12", amongst swatting away the blackflies, with my other hand, one evening, however they're not bad for 95% of daylight hours...away from brooks/streams/rivers.
> *Saturday ended clear and cool, however with the warmer air just coming thru on Sunday morning....the wind blew like it does during the loud thunderstorms the area often gets...~50mph+.



Post some Brookie pictures ....IMO there the nicest looking fish Salt or Fresh


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Post some Brookie pictures ....IMO there the nicest looking fish Salt or Fresh


Brookies are great for pan frying too!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Post some Brookie pictures ....IMO there the nicest looking fish Salt or Fresh



+1

The big brookies you can catch up in Quebec (5 lbs+) are particularly impressive:


----------



## bigbog (Jun 28, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Post some Brookie pictures ....IMO there the nicest looking fish Salt or Fresh



HA, you're talking to the wrong guy SBSP.....been there, done that back in mid-60s.  No touch/hold for pics these days...  I mainly take water samples these days in areas of trout, that were bigger and in much heavier numbers back in the day.   I don't touch em' these days......hold em' through rubber net....and don't have a GoPro(yet), but just fish in optimum hours = early AMs & eves for just a few hours.  I enjoy other stuff more now...hiking, wildlife sightseeing...etc.    If I happen to find the Hexagenia and Green and Brown Drake hatches happenning somewhere I'll get some brooktrout pics up and in a month....late July-mid August...hopper season will commence....and I will have the flyrod ready and fishing will be better for pics.  Will have the GoPro by then!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2017)

JimG. said:


> +1
> 
> The big brookies you can catch up in Quebec (5 lbs+) are particularly impressive:
> 
> View attachment 22660


Fish Vermont posted a picture of one a guy caught up in the Northern part of the state this week.  22 inches, 4# 6oz







Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Jun 30, 2017)

What a monster.....  Trout that size should definitely be released....


----------



## dlague (Jul 1, 2017)

bigbog said:


> What a monster.....  Trout that size should definitely be released....


Apparently that one was not!  Probably do eating though!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2017)

That's a nice brookie!

DHS, I could go look but do you recall if they mentioned where that fish was caught? Not exact location, just whether it was in a lake or a river.

That fish looks like it was caught in a lake.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2017)

Fish Vermont didn't reveal any information other than it was caught in the NEK.  Lengthy comment section on the post. Many people arguing it's a "Splake" trout, which I understand is a hybrid between Brook and Lake trout. Most people in the conversation are of the belief it's a pure Brookie because the tail isn't forked enough to be a Splake.  

Quite the catch. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Fish Vermont didn't reveal any information other than it was caught in the NEK.  Lengthy comment section on the post. Many people arguing it's a "Splake" trout, which I understand is a hybrid between Brook and Lake trout. Most people in the conversation are of the belief it's a pure Brookie because the tail isn't forked enough to be a Splake.
> 
> Quite the catch.



Yes the brookie of a lifetime!

Both lakers and brookies are members of the char family and hybrids do occur. But the tail of that brook trout is not forked at all and I doubt that is a hybrid. Generally speaking any trout in a river system is more brightly colored than those from lakes, mostly due to their diet. Brown trout look much less colorful caught in a lake or reservoir compared to river browns and it is the same with brook trout.

The brookies we catch here in my area are a different species than those further north. They have much shorter life spans; with fish, the longer you can live the bigger you get.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2017)

Good smallmouth fishing last Sunday at the East Branch:

Yesterday even better for both small and largemouth bass at Rye Lake:

I have a fishing trip scheme rolling around in my head.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 10, 2017)

I got in a bit over an hour of shore fishing on the Merrimack today, only my second time out.  Smallmouth were hitting early and often, but all were small, at barely a pound and smaller. Good fun. When the river goes down just a bit more the deep holes will be more accessible from shore. Ended up with somewhere around 15 fish, none worthy of a picture, and all safely released. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2017)

I've noticed a lot of small fish also; my last trip out on July 4th I had to wait until sunset to find bigger fish:

Before then it was impossible to get my plastic worm past the gauntlet of small fish to get to the bigger ones. In places the water was boiling with little bass.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2017)

dlague said:


> Apparently that one was not!  Probably do eating though!



Never caught anything brooktrout that big...but even the many ~3lb+ brooktrout we got back in the day..fed on many more small mayflies than the trout get to today...but were somewhat predatory = eating their kids.   The few that I had to eat were somewhat bland...even back in the 60s.  The smaller trout = far sweeter.  Back in the day there was much less air pollution than the EPA & state allows now = many more mayflies and minutae that made for much sweeter tasting meat and faster growing trout.  Can't believe how rotten the natives that I've kept over the past decade, from areas with special memories, have tasted...in comparison with the natives of the past.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 24, 2017)

Excellent largemouth day last Friday. Several 5+ lbs. fish were landed and released:


Steve with a 6+ lbs. fatty:


Bonus time:


Good night action too. That's when the smallmouths started to bite.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice bass and evening sky JimG.........


----------



## JimG. (Aug 14, 2017)

My buddy Steve has been complaining I've been catching all the big fish this season (which is not really true). Anyway, fortunately the fishing gods muzzled him this past Friday:





We missed getting soaked by heavy rain by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice Fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Sep 2, 2017)

Been a few weeks since I've posted. The last half of August is when bass start to get more picky. Diving plugs work great in the spring and plastic worms cleanup in July and early August. But at this point in the season it gets harder to figure out the best lure to use.

3 weeks ago I did a solo trip to the East Branch. I caught a bunch of nice smallmouths on plastic worms but also had some good surface action using floating plugs:




That second smallie was a nice 4 pounder.

A week later I went back to the East Branch and the fishing was different. The smallmouths were not attacking the plastics as vigorously; they were not hitting on the drop but rather on the retrieve which made them almost impossible to hook well. But the largemouths were hitting the worms really well. At the Little Island, one of my go to spots at the EB, I hooked and landed 7 fish in the space of an hour. 2 were nice smallies that threw my hook but I did manage to land 5 decent largemouths:



Yesterday I went out on Rye Lake with Steve and Chris and the fishing was again different. Smallmouths were not biting at anything. But the largemouth action was pretty good:



Both worms and plugs were effective. If past history is an indication, smallmouth action will wane until mid-Sept at which point plugs will be the ticket. Largemouths will continue to hit worms until late Sept. and then disappear until next spring.

Hard to believe that in only 6 weeks I will hang up the freshwater bass gear for the season.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2017)

Got out on Rye Lake last Friday and the Fall is here. Plastic worms produced nothing but any floating plug twitched gently on the surface produced good action. A few fish took on the retrieve also. Steve and I landed a few nice smallmouths:



They're a PITA to hook when they take on the surface so we lost quite a few. Amazing to think I'm hoping for some skiing in 3-4 weeks or so.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2017)

Last post for 2017.
The warm October and early November kept the fishing alive. We did well with smallies right into the first week of November:

Even more ridiculous were the largemouths which stayed very active to the very end of October. This is not a particularly big fish but look how fat he is (that's my buddy Chuck with the photobomb):

I voted for him but not sure he won:

Until next spring!


----------

